# Dependent PR visa for spouse



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have an Australian PR and my wife is on 457 visa. We both are in Australia now and if someone can provide inputs for the following questions, it will be helpful:

1. Can I add her as a dependent and is it beneficial in terms of getting benefits(medical etc) given by Australian govt?

2. Else, is it better for her to apply for PR separately?

Thx in advance!!!

Regards
Bala


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bala, 

1. If your PR has already been granted, you cannot add her to the visa anymore - you should have included her as a dependent during processing. 

2. You could do that or apply for a partner visa for her. Note that - unless you have been in a relationship for 3+ years or have kids together - she will get a temporary partner visa (subclass 820) first and two years after that a permanent partner visa (subclass 801). The average processing time for the partner visa is 12 to 15 months, so if she is eligible for PR in her own right, I'd probably recommend that. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Monika,

Thanks a lot for your quick response.

Actually, when I applied for PR I was not married hence couldn't include her name in the visa.

Also, I checked the partner visa link and not able to find this point (you have been in a relationship for 3+ years or have kids together) for temporary partner visa. Pls let me know if you find it in the link.

One more thing is that she might want to bring her relatives here and in this case I think PR is better. Am I correct?

I live in Sydney and how about you and your family?

Thanks
Bala


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

She wont get PR. She will get a temporary spouse visa and in 2 years they will check you are still in a relationship and living as man and wife. If you are she will get PR then. 

What family would she want to bring? Its not that easy to just bring family into Australia to live unless they are 100% dependent and living in your hone.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bala, 

it's on the 820 _"Visa holder"_ tab page, subsection _"Your permanent Partner visa"_. I cannot link to it directly due to the way the site is set up. It is only relevant if you want to get a _permanent_ partner visa faster, without waiting for two years. For a temporary partner visa you don't need to be married for a specified amount of time (or have kids ). 

Unfortunately you cannot include her dependents (other than kids) in the partner visa application, so yes, in that case applying for PR directly would probably be better. Make sure that her relatives are really _dependent_ on her in the way that DIBP defines dependency. For example, dependent relatives should "usually live with you" - which is probably not the case if she is in Australia on a 457 visa -, "not have a spouse or de facto partner", and "are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs". If that's not the case she cannot include them in her application.


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

_shel said:


> She wont get PR. She will get a temporary spouse visa and in 2 years they will check you are still in a relationship and living as man and wife. If you are she will get PR then.
> 
> What family would she want to bring? Its not that easy to just bring family into Australia to live unless they are 100% dependent and living in your hone.


Thanks _shel

May I know why she cannot apply for PR?

Reg bringing her family, its fine as we are not thinking about it at this point of time.

Regards
Mani


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

balamadu said:


> Thanks _shel
> 
> May I know why she cannot apply for PR?
> 
> ...


I think _shel was pointing to the fact if you use your marriage to arrange for PR status - where _shel pertains to her getting a partner visa instead of PR. but your wife can consequently get PR status after the years specified of being in a partner visa.

for PR, she can apply independently since she's on 457 and go through process for 189 like most others here on the forum - although that can be more costly than the option above. (I think - anyone correct me on this)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

balamadu said:


> Thanks _shel
> 
> May I know why she cannot apply for PR?
> 
> ...


She could apply for PR on her own if she meets the requirements for a 189 or 190 visa. If her employer is willing to sponsor her, then ENS (186 visa) could be an option, assuming she's been with her employer for at least 2 years.


----------



## ashwin040 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi All, I have a PR and i need to raise PR for my wife. I have 2 questions:
1: Applying from india(visa 300/100) and applying from australia after getting her here on a tourist visa (802/800), are timelines same or different?? Which one is quicker??
2: Once i lodge the application, she will be getting a temporary visa and after 2 years she will be getting the full visa. Do companies recruit in temporary visa or she might find it difficult to get job on being in temporary visa??

Please guide me.


----------

